# A very detailed PVR/DVR comparison chart



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

A very detailed PVR/DVR comparison chart is at http://www.pvrcompare.com/ 
(sorry, they don't have any Dish hardware listed)


----------



## John McCutcheon (Jun 17, 2003)

toad57 said:


> (sorry, they don't have any Dish hardware listed)


So why post this in this forum?


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

John McCutcheon said:


> So why post this in this forum?


Well, you're quite right... just a general FYI I guess, since the main page of DBSTalk has a link to a DVR comparison chart. I think I had intended to post the topic in the 'General' forum instead of the the Dish DVR forum. (perhaps one of those new hard-working mods will move this topic for me).

I have contacted the author of the above page and asked him to include the Dish products, if possible.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I guess 1,000,000 DVR's are not enough to justify a review


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

John Walsh said:


> I guess 1,000,000 DVR's are not enough to justify a review


No, not having used one is his justification for not including them. Sigh.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If there would in fact be a DVR comparison chart for Dish receivers I would like to have it to put on my website.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Jacob, Karls page has the Dish DVRs included. It wouldn't really be that hard to create one, theres 6 Dish Network digital video recorders out there running on three different platforms.


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

John Walsh said:


> I guess 1,000,000 DVR's are not enough to justify a review


They only count the ones that work :lol:


----------

